# Mosconi AS200.2 and AS300.2 to power subs



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi guys,

Has anyone on here used the Mosconi AS200.2 or AS300.2 amps to power subs? I've ordered two Arc Audio Black 12V2 D2 subs and I'm thinking that I may remove my Alpine PDX-M12 mono amp (rated at 1346w rms) and replace it with either two AS200.2 amps or two AS300.2 amps for better control and more headroom.

I currently have an AS200.4 powering my front stage and I think it would look nice to have 3 Mosconi amps mounted in a false floor in my boot.

Apparently a bridged AS200.2 into 2 ohms can pump out 1000w rms, whereas the AS300.2 can pump out 1800w (bridged and into 2 ohms).

What are people's thoughts on this? Anyone used these Mosconi amps on subwoofers and more importantly can someone post some pics. Thanks guys


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Lots of people do and they're phenomenal for that job.


----------



## Ruchab91 (Jan 13, 2014)

Wait I'm confused why 2 Amps ?


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

UNBROKEN said:


> Lots of people do and they're phenomenal for that job.


That's good to know. Any pics of multiple Mosconis in a custom boot install? I'm just trying to get some ideas


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

Ruchab91 said:


> Wait I'm confused why 2 Amps ?


One amp per sub for better control. Each Black 12 sub is conservatively rated at 500w rms, so I want to provide at least 1000w rms (per sub) of nice clean power


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Look up build logs here from Simplicityinsound....Bing and Joey use a ton of Mosconi amps in their installs. I have a pair but they're in a truck...won't be what you're looking for.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

mechatron said:


> One amp per sub for better control. Each Black 12 sub is conservatively rated at 500w rms, so I want to provide at least 1000w rms of nice clean power for dynamics etc


For that kind of money get a Zero 1.
3000 watts at 2 ohms.

MOSCONI / GLADEN AUDIO America | Mosconi Zero 1


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

UNBROKEN said:


> Look up build logs here from Simplicityinsound....Bing and Joey use a ton of Mosconi amps in their installs. I have a pair but they're in a truck...won't be what you're looking for.


I'd still love to see pics of your install even if its not relevant to me. I just love seeing custom boot installs.

Btw, what Mosconi amps are you using and what are they running?


----------



## Ruchab91 (Jan 13, 2014)

mechatron said:


> One amp per sub for better control. Each Black 12 sub is conservatively rated at 500w rms, so I want to provide at least 1000w rms of nice clean power for dynamics etc


I suppose that's fair enough Personally id go with a Single 300.2 If you wanted that be ~900WRM's to each sub BUT to each his own. Search a little around the forums for 300.2's i know a few people on here have them installed they are very nice looking amps and have the performance to back it up. I don't know if anyone is running a 200.2 to there subs. You really cant go wrong with either amp in your case.


----------



## Ruchab91 (Jan 13, 2014)

UNBROKEN said:


> For that kind of money get a Zero 1.
> 3000 watts at 2 ohms.
> 
> MOSCONI / GLADEN AUDIO America | Mosconi Zero 1


I'm with this ^^ Good point sexx in a Amp


----------



## gtsdohcvvtli (Aug 17, 2011)

My as200.4 is doing double duty. Ch 1&2 for front stage and ch 3&4 bridged running dual 10's. It does a great job as long as u don't overdrive it.


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

UNBROKEN said:


> For that kind of money get a Zero 1.
> 3000 watts at 2 ohms.
> 
> MOSCONI / GLADEN AUDIO America | Mosconi Zero 1


That's definitely something to think about....although that may be too much power...maybe
RRP pricing in Australia is:
AS200.2 is $832 
AS300.2 is $1144
Zero1 is $2132
Zero3 is $1331

Therefore I could get two AS200.2 amps for $1660 and get 2000w rms, a Zero 3 for $330 less this would give me 1850w rms, or the cheapest option is to use a AS300.2 and that will provide 1800w rms.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

mechatron said:


> Btw, what Mosconi amps are you using and what are they running?


See my sig....everything is run active.


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

Ruchab91 said:


> I suppose that's fair enough Personally id go with a Single 300.2 If you wanted that be ~900WRM's to each sub BUT to each his own. Search a little around the forums for 300.2's i know a few people on here have them installed they are very nice looking amps and have the performance to back it up. I don't know if anyone is running a 200.2 to there subs. You really cant go wrong with either amp in your case.


You're right an AS300.2 amp with approx 900w rms per sub should be sufficient.


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

gtsdohcvvtli said:


> My as200.4 is doing double duty. Ch 1&2 for front stage and ch 3&4 bridged running dual 10's. It does a great job as long as u don't overdrive it.


That's good to know as well. I'm running an active front stage (KRX2s) so Im using all 4 channels from my AS200.4


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

UNBROKEN said:


> See my sig....everything is run active.


Thanks mate, I'll check it out. At the moment I'm on my iPhone with Tapatalk so unfortunately I can't see your sig at this point in time. Can't wait to check it out when I get back on my laptop


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm running a single Illusion Audio C12 powered by a Mosconi 300.2.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

The one above it is my AS 200.4 powering my front Stage. Yes three would look great, but I really feel is just overkill, I LIKE it lol.


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

Coppertone said:


> I'm running a single Illusion Audio C12 powered by a Mosconi 300.2.


Niiiiice. Damn having multiple Mosconis is just plain sexy


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Sadly I want three but realistically there is no point in doing that for my single sub system.


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

Coppertone said:


> The one above it is my AS 200.4 powering my front Stage. Yes three would look great, but I really feel is just overkill, I LIKE it lol.


I think you're right. I just want to make sure I'm covered if I change to higher power rated subs later on...like the ID Max or Illusion Audio subs (if they ever come to Oz). But then again I can just buy another AS300.2 when required


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. See above your last posting.


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

Coppertone said:


> ^^^. See above your last posting.


I saw...Very nice and very jealous... I suppose I'll just have to be happy with two Black 12s


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with running two Blacks, it's a win win in your case.


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

Coppertone said:


> There is nothing wrong with running two Blacks, it's a win win in your case.


I'm hoping so...best part is they don't really need that much power to move/control them...that is when comparing them to a lot of other sub brands.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh wait, are you doing these IB, and if so what type of car is this going into ?


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

Coppertone said:


> Oh wait, are you doing these IB, and if so what type of car is this going into ?


Sorry Coppertone, what's IB mean?
They're going into a sedan. Looks like this. Ignore the 27KX subs, they're being replaced with the Black 12s


----------



## gtsdohcvvtli (Aug 17, 2011)

Holden?


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

gtsdohcvvtli said:


> Holden?


100% correct. It's a Holden SS Commodore


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

mechatron said:


> That's good to know. Any pics of multiple Mosconis in a custom boot install? I'm just trying to get some ideas


Here you go (Mosconi A-class and Mosconi Zero 3).


----------



## Ruchab91 (Jan 13, 2014)

papasin said:


> Here you go (Mosconi A-class and Mosconi Zero 3).


Seeing that always makes me go weak


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Ruchab91 said:


> Seeing that always makes me go weak


Hehe, thanks. The A-class and Zero amps are definitely pretty on the eyes. In addition to the sex appeal, I have been super happy with their performance. Super clean power, and despite being buried down there and even with a fully loaded trunk, they just keep going even on a 6+ hour/400+ mi road trip.

But to be clear, neither of those are powering my subs (those are the amps for the point sources and the mid basses). 

A second Zero3 is tucked behind these guys. 



















The Zero 3 sub amp is mounted on a board attached to the rear seats. Don't have pics and not really much to show, other than just another Zero 3.


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

Very impressive setup papasin. Me likey very much


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

mechatron said:


> Very impressive setup papasin. Me likey very much


Thank you. Me likey very much also, and quite proud that the whole trunk was done in true DIY fashion. 

The front stage me likey just as much (if not more), but got help on it with the custom pillars and kick panels. No regrets on it whatsoever either, as that was beyond my limited skill set and enlisted the help of a master fabricator.


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

Papasin, you've done well especially since most of it was done by yourself...good on you for having a go...looks awesome


----------



## falstaff (May 22, 2012)

I went a little Mosconi crazy...... or should I say Russ @ Octave did!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^^. Woah, pretty lights make me drool.


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

That looks awesome falstaff. Nice work


----------



## falstaff (May 22, 2012)

mechatron said:


> That looks awesome falstaff. Nice work


Thanks. However, I can take credit only for removing the paint from the amps....

Russ @ Octave Audio did everything else.


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

falstaff said:


> Thanks. However, I can take credit only for removing the paint from the amps....
> 
> Russ @ Octave Audio did everything else.


Can you please tell me what you did to the Mosconi amps? Did you strip the paint and polish the covers?


----------



## falstaff (May 22, 2012)

I striped the paint and brushed the covers so they would match the 6to8 and the custom power distribution setup hidden under the second 6to8 body.


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

falstaff said:


> I striped the paint and brushed the covers so they would match the 6to8 and the custom power distribution setup hidden under the second 6to8 body.


Thanks bud, is the cover easy to remove? And what did you use to strip the paint? Emery/sand paper or some kind of stripping solution/chemical?


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

Here is mine. Car is a 550I BMW.
I made the cover board when I had c2K amps in so it really needs to be redone but it gives you another idea.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Great look, how are you running yours ?


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

Class A to utopia Be tweeters, class A to utopia 5w2be speakers in A pillars, zero 3 to illusion C8 midbass and zero bridged to 2 illusion C12xl subs.


----------



## crea_78 (Jan 6, 2014)

Love the Mosconi setups!! I have a trunk as well in my car and like to know how the SQ is with the subs mounted back there instead of IB. I cannot afford the AS line or higher, but I do have the a 120.4 and 240.2 which will be installed in the near future.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I feel that both amps that you currently own will give you a ton of satisfaction. I of course would love to do a correctly done IB, but I've spent way too much already on my trunk yo start over again.


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks Tnutt19. That's an awesome setup that you have there. Very impressive


----------



## Kenneth M (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm highly considering running two 300.2's to my two c12xl's. 

What is the noise floor like?

How hot do they run? Have you ever had them power off due to overheating?

What's considered a good price on new ones?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm running a single Zero3 for my pair of C12XLs and it is plenty. The noise floor is super low. The 300.2s are just a little less power and slightly wider but IMHO would serve well for your intended needs. I have never had issues with heat with my Zero3 as it has built-in fans and believe the 300.2 is similar. I would suggest contacting Orca for a dealer near you. cobb2819 can probably help you find one. I believe the MSRP for a 300.2 is $1399.


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

My setup is finally complete. Over the moon with the outcome. An AS300.2 to power the dual Arc Black 12s and the AS200.4 to power the KRX2s actively. Also have a second battery mounted in the sub box


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Very nice, were the Mosconi hard to come by where you live ?


----------



## LMALEKE (Dec 14, 2014)

Mine are, Mosconi 300.2 to power 12" JLw6v3 and the 200.4 for the front drivers which I actually still deciding which route to go either 165W-RC or 165W-RC+BE No 7 midrange or BE No 7 as discussed in this following link: *clicky here*

So if I do go 3way then I can see myself adding the 200.2 for the midbass and sell the Bit10D for a 6to8


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

Coppertone said:


> Very nice, were the Mosconi hard to come by where you live ?



Thanks for the kind words Coppertone. I could be wrong, but I think there's only a handful of high-end boutique car audio shops in Oz that actually sell them


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I used to power my system with various models of Mosconi amps. My last ones were a AS 200.4 and a 300.2 so I def see your point.


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

Coppertone said:


> I used to power my system with various models of Mosconi amps. My last ones were a AS 200.4 and a 300.2 so I def see your point.



Yeah they were definitely worth the wait & effort to get these in my boot. They're pretty awesome amps for the price


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Why the need for the second battery ? Were you having electrical problems with the two amps ?


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

Coppertone said:


> Why the need for the second battery ? Were you having electrical problems with the two amps ?



The main reason for the 2nd battery is for extended listening while the car is off...as I'm hoping to take it to the movie drive ins and not have to worry about being stranded with a flat battery


----------



## SPAZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Looks beautiful. Nice work on the install.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I see your point as far as extended listening. Since I rarely drive my car that wasn't really a concern on my end. I tell you what, with that system movie time will be the BOMB.


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

SPAZ said:


> Looks beautiful. Nice work on the install.



Thanks mate, but I can't take credit for the install as it was all professionally done by the talented guys at FHRX Studios in Oz.

One quick question regarding these AS amps. Has anyone bought a few where the colours are slightly different? One of my amps definitely look more silver than the other one...as if they're totally different batch colours. Even at the time of install we brought in a white AS amp specifically to compare...just to be sure that a white amp wasn't put in the wrong box


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol, I had a couple and it seems like it's a crap shoot when you open the same boxes as far as the finish. It's close, but not spot on for some odd reason. I'm not a metal guy so I can't answer why that is sadly.


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

Coppertone said:


> I see youroint as far as extended listening. Since I rarely drive my car that wasn't really a concern on my end. I tell you what, with that system move time will be the BOMB.



Is move time a particular song?


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

Coppertone said:


> Lol, I had a couple and it seems like it's a crap shoot when you open the same boxes as far as the finish. It's close, but not spot on for some odd reason. I'm not a metal guy so I can't answer why that is sadly.



Ah cool, it's not just me then .

The AS200.4 is about 1yr old and the AS300.2 is quite new...so maybe the colour will change when the AS300.2 ages a bit (and heats up a bit more)

I tell you though, the AS300.2 gets pretty damn hot when powering these subs with a 2 ohm load


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh yes it will get hot, but it will not leave you stranded nor will it shut down on you.


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

Coppertone said:


> Oh yes it will get hot, but it will not leave you stranded nor will it shut down on you.



Sweet. Have you ever managed to trip a Mosconi amp thermally?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Not once and I've played it really really hot and heavy...


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

Coppertone said:


> Not once and I've played it really really hot and heavy...



Fark...that's impressive...pretty amazing & robust amps then


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I think im gonna have bad dreams tonight after reading OP question lol

This is my build, but on the new build I will have 2 300.2 and 1 100.4


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Tnutt19 said:


> Here is mine. Car is a 550I BMW.
> I made the cover board when I had c2K amps in so it really needs to be redone but it gives you another idea.
> View attachment 52483
> 
> ...


OH my that had to be loud with 2 illusion audio c12xl... one of these subs will be in my car  

Cant wait.....


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

quickaudi07 said:


> I think im gonna have bad dreams tonight after reading OP question lol
> 
> This is my build, but on the new build I will have 2 300.2 and 1 100.4



Looks tops man. I look forward to seeing the new install


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

mechatron said:


> Yeah they were definitely worth the wait & effort to get these in my boot. They're pretty awesome amps for the price


Nice install, and great thread. I just picked up a AS300.2 and an AS100.4, and i am just wondering what you did for power wire from the battery? What gauge?


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

miniSQ said:


> Nice install, and great thread. I just picked up a AS300.2 and an AS100.4, and i am just wondering what you did for power wire from the battery? What gauge?



Thanks mate. And sorry I'm not 100% sure as most of the wiring is well hidden. I do know that there are two runs of 4 awg cabling that run between the two batteries


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I would go with 0 gauge from battery to the trunk. Amps could only receive 4 gauge. But these amps are hungry for power. Just a reminder AS300.2 does [email protected] ohms w RMS and [email protected] w RMS. They have ton of power but they also need power.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

quickaudi07 said:


> I would go with 0 gauge from battery to the trunk. Amps could only receive 4 gauge. But these amps are hungry for power. Just a reminder AS300.2 does [email protected] ohms w RMS and [email protected] w RMS. They have ton of power but they also need power.


thats what Orca is saying too...i was just confirming. It was also suggested to add some kind of storage cell to the trunk, but with my having a hatchback i am not sure i want to put a lead acid battery back there 

So i will order a 0ga kit.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I agree with 0 gauge. If you not going to use full potential of the amps, and you stay above 12.9-13 colts constant than you should be fine. Or you want to invest in battery p front like diehard or northstar


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Which I might be going with north star and they also have great warranty.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

quickaudi07 said:


> I agree with 0 gauge. If you not going to use full potential of the amps, and you stay above 12.9-13 colts constant than you should be fine. Or you want to invest in battery p front like diehard or northstar


i am going to upgrade the factory battery up front...its been a brutal winter here in vermont and it has 60k miles on it. I was thinking about one of those XS racing batteries...but i haven't done any research or measurements as to what will fit.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

miniSQ said:


> i am going to upgrade the factory battery up front...its been a brutal winter here in vermont and it has 60k miles on it. I was thinking about one of those XS racing batteries...but i haven't done any research or measurements as to what will fit.


I have heard few complains on SX batteries I don't know if its true or no.


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

I have two Deka Intimidator batteries in mine. One up front and one in the sub box.....definitely no complaints here









Also notice the earthing kit....its used to help flow a tonne of current to ensure there's no problems feeding the power hungry amps


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Gezzz nuts love it ^^^^^


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

quickaudi07 said:


> Gezzz nuts love it ^^^^^



Thanks bud


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

Just on this thread again. I’m using an AS300.2 with the RTC_MOS to power my Arc Black 12 subs (dual 2s)...has anyone else on here used an AS amp to power subs with the G_BTL_MONO card instead?


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

So no one on here has used the G_BTL_MONO card as yet?


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

I have used my As200.4 to power subs ( JL Tw5 ) and it worked great. This current build i will be running 2 JL Tw5s off of my zero 1. They are single 2ohms so each will have 850rms available. Subs are rated at 500rms.


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

rob3980 said:


> I have used my As200.4 to power subs ( JL Tw5 ) and it worked great. This current build i will be running 2 JL Tw5s off of my zero 1. They are single 2ohms so each will have 850rms available. Subs are rated at 500rms.




Thanks for the reply bud. Yes they’re great amps to power subs as they have sooo much controlled power. I myself am using an AS300.2 to power my two Arc Black 12s. However I’m just curious if we really need to use this BTL_MONO card when basically using our two channel Mosconis as a mono amp?
Also I can’t wait to see the finished product when your amps get powdercoated


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

I bridged my 200.4 and didn’t use a card. It was fine.


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

I’ll have the amps back Thursday or Friday. Hoping they turn out like i want.


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

rob3980 said:


> I bridged my 200.4 and didn’t use a card. It was fine.



That’s exactly what I wanted to hear. Thanks bud


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

rob3980 said:


> I’ll have the amps back Thursday or Friday. Hoping they turn out like i want.




Awesome man, what colour are you going with?


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

Super chrome with a copper translucent


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

rob3980 said:


> Super chrome with a copper translucent




Whoa!!! I’d really love to see the finished product now


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

I will post them as soon as i get them back in my escalade build thread


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

rob3980 said:


> I will post them as soon as i get them back in my escalade build thread




Sweeeeeet. Can you please send me a link to your build thread?


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...n/401714-excited-new-build-2016-escalade.html


----------

